# ICD-10 Payer Mapping and GEM's



## m214186 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey, I am looking to speak to other coders who are working on creating maps for insurance companies of ICD-10 codes from ICD-9 codes.  I am interested in having discussions about what you think about the GEM's mappings, and how you are mitigating the poor mapping that the GEM's puts fourth.  When we as coders are asked to create a map and we have no clinical documentation to go from.  

I am finding that as I create the initial maps I have to include a lot of codes.  What is everyone else doing?  

Sara


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 24, 2011)

As you know, a single ICD-9 does not always map to a single ICD-10 code, unless you want to provide yourself with a huge list of unspecified codes.  You can use the GEMS as a start, but you have to look at I-10 and determine which codes are going to now fill into the "other specified" categories of ICD-9.  The GEMS won't give you that detail.  Additionally, the I-10 codes specify laterality, meaning there's at least two additional codes for each I-9.  

I am not working for a payer, but I am doing analysis of our EMR's documentation ability to meet the expanded ICD-10 criteria, and it's one whopping project.  

Job security.....


----------

